# أكتب اللى مضايقك منك فى كلمه



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

أكتب اللى مضايقك منك فى كلمه ( او فى شويه كلام عادى الكلام مش بفلوس)

لما تضايق من نفسك فى حاجه عملتها او حسيت بيها

أكتبها .. بس كدة​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*من نفسي*​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

متضايق من كسلى الفظيع​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه من التعب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*مش مضايقه منى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*من عصبيتى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*مضايق من صوباع رجلى الشمال 
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه من البرد


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2012)

*مش بحب أتضايق أبدا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

*متضايق انى دخلت على موضوع صاحبه كاتب تحت اسمه أتخنننننننقققتتت ......ههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه من الظلم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 فبراير 2012)

*متضايق من شخص قبيح الأخلاق تعاملت معة !!! *


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

من نفسى جدااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه من البرد بردو لاني متلجه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

_مدايقه من الظروووف جدااا_​


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مضايقه من الظلم



فعلا ... بجد

ما بتخيلي قديش شعور الظلم قااتل ...


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2012)

مضايق من نفسى جدااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

متضايقة من عدم تعلمى من اخطائى


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (22 فبراير 2012)

*الر على موضوع*

الضيق ليس له مكان بحياتى لانه ضد التسامح وهى الصفه الجميله التى اعطانا ايها القدير​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

مدااايقه من الانانيه والتسرع وعدم الفهممم بقى


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :t19:


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2012)

بتضايق من نفسى لما مش بكبر دماغى​


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2012)

بدايق لما باخد كل حاجه علي اعصابي


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2012)

بتضايق من نفسي لما بفهم غلط على اساس حاجه تخيلتها وافتكرتها حقيقه ..​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من نفسي جدااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2012)

الانتظار مش احب الانتظار إطلاقاً


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 فبراير 2012)

المذاكره :11azy:


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*العِند !*


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2012)

بتضايق من نفسي لما مش بسامح​


----------



## هالة الحب (26 فبراير 2012)

اكتر حاجه مضايقه منها ان ايمانى ضعيف ونفسى اقويه.


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*نفسي أدخن سيكارة بس مش قادر *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

متضايقه من النداله
اللي لابس توب الحمل


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه من العقل
نفسي اتجنن شويه كتيييييييييير


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> مضايقه من العقل
> نفسي اتجنن شويه كتيييييييييير


 
طيب احجز فى اول طيارة ونرمى نفسنا فوق سحابة وناخد كيلو موز ونرمى القشر على البشرية اللى تحت والراجل فيهم يرجعها :ura1:


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب احجز فى اول طيارة ونرمى نفسنا فوق سحابة وناخد كيلو موز ونرمى القشر على البشرية اللى تحت والراجل فيهم يرجعها :ura1:



هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مرنون
بامانه معنديش مانع يلا نتوكل علي الله ناخد موز وكمان لب وسوداني


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

أتضايق خالص من الإستعجال فى أمور تتطلب قدر كافى من التفكير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *نفسي أدخن سيكارة بس مش قادر *


إوعا تضعفففف-- الرب يقويييك كل بون بون نعناع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إوعا تضعفففف-- الرب يقويييك كل بون بون نعناع



*طبعا لا ..... *


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مرنون
> بامانه معنديش مانع يلا نتوكل علي الله ناخد موز وكمان لب وسوداني


 ماشى ولو حابة اخد قنابل مسيرة للدموع عشان فى ناس هترخم اكيد وتحقد :ura1:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

قصدك ايه اللي مش بيضايقك بقي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*المُجتمع المُتخّلف​*


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2012)

*متضايق أوي ومخنوق جداً ... من كل حاجة حوليا*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

محبه بلا نهايه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

تكفينا محبة يسوع اختي الغاليه
لاجله يتغاضي كل شخص محب عن اي اهانه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من الهوى اللي بتنفسو


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2012)

بتضايق من سلبيتى احيانا​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 فبراير 2012)

*طفشاااااااااااان من الحياة و راغب بالموت*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

كل حااااااااااااااااااجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

مش مضايق من حاجة ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

متضايقه من شعري
صبغته كل الالوان
وقصيته كل القصات
وبرده مش عجبني


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> متضايقه من شعري
> صبغته كل الالوان
> وقصيته كل القصات
> وبرده مش عجبني


 
هاتية زيرو واخلصى :ura1:


----------



## Koptisch (27 فبراير 2012)

متدايق من عشتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من غبائي وسذاجتي


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه مني خالس خالس
كل ما اقول اهرب واسيب المنتدي ارجع له تاني
حاسه اني مربوطه فيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

متدايق من طيبتى !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من دموعي اللي عماله تنزل ومش راضيه تخلص


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 فبراير 2012)

متدايقة من غبائي و سذاجتي و سهولة الكذب عليي


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

من نفسى جداااااا


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> متدايق من طيبتى !


 اوعى تقول كدا يا ابو تربو دى عطية الطيبة صحيح بتبقى سبب انى ناس يضيقوك بس سبب تانى انك تحس بايد ربنا بتشيل عنك 


Violet Fragrance قال:


> متدايقة من غبائي و سذاجتي و سهولة الكذب عليي


 وانتىكمان انتى مش غلط ولا غبية ولا ساذجة هى بس الناس اللى اتغيرت بقت تفهم الطيبة هبل لكن صدقينى دى عطية قلبك ابيض وشفاف ومش بتعرفى مكر او خداع يمكن مصدر جرح ليكى بس برضو دى نعمة


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2012)

متضايق من تسرعى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من طريقة تفكيري


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

أدايق من اى خطية تعطلنى عن حياتى الروحية


----------



## ++Narawas++ (28 فبراير 2012)

متضايق من تشوش الأفكار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

مدايقه من كذب الناس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

*حتى عطيه المحبه و القلب المملوء بالمحبه الشرير بيعرف يلاقى له مدخل *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

اضايق من الوقت الضايع اللى بدون فايدة روحية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اضايق من الوقت الضايع اللى بدون فايدة روحية


عندك حق
الوقت ده يتبكي عليه بدموع ندممم


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

متضايق  من كل اللي أنتم متضايقين منه


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

بضايق من الظلم


----------



## مسرة (1 أبريل 2012)

*حاليا ما متضاي​*قة ابدا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أبريل 2012)

سذاجتى


----------



## mase7e1 (1 أبريل 2012)

متضايق من الفشل الذريع في كل شيء


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

بضايق من طيبتى وسذاجتى احيانا​


----------

